# White 2019 Nissan GTR (69 reg) low mileage



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

I will be adding pictures of my GTR hopefully over the weekend depending on weather

Reason for sale fancying a change as its my 4th one and don't really get a chance to enjoy it so makes sense to sell, until I've had enough and decide to return 😀

White recaro model 69 Plate 
(Registered October 2019)

1 owner from new

2,600 Miles 

Russ fellows Y pipe fitted by Nissan (Bought new from Russ)

1200 optimisation completed by Nissan (Aldershot)

1 year service completed by Litchfield 

Eibach spacers 15mm at front 20mm rear fitted by Litchfield 
(Bought new from Litchfield)

Front end including front wings has PPF 

Has been ceramic coated 
(Including interior)

Car is garaged and hardly used as you can tell with the mileage but still started regular to make sure battery stays strong

Very clean not a single mark or scratch on it or the wheels - practically brand new 

Will only be advertised on here for now as would prefer to sell to a forum member as not in a rush either and will just keep if don't get much interest 

Never been launched (some care about this)

Price: £71,995

After speaking to dealers and few people I know in the trade been advised the price I'm advertising it for is very competitive so no silly offers or trade offers - hence why only on here and not anywhere else for now

PM me if want any more info but we all know not much else to really add as it speaks for itself

Thanks for looking 

Ali


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

How do I pm you, doesn’t give me an option on my phone


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Not sure. Usually click on the name and then message.

Email me instead 

[email protected]


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks, I’ve dropped you an email


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Please close the advert as car is sold. Thanks


----------

